# 1 days since release-I SAW HIM TODAY!



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

*Eight days since release-I SAW HIM TODAY!*

Hi everyone,

I am just so happy today I could burst.

On February 12 (8 days ago) with a good weather forecast ahead (I live in Southern California) I went ahead and released my feral pigeon that I had been rehabbing for the last several months.

I waited until the afternoon when the flock shows up to eat before releasing him. His flock was here,I said a little prayer, and I let him go. However I did not see him join the flock- he flew off.

I have been looking for him every day hoping he was ok and with his flock, and had not seen him.

Since he has a limp on his left leg, I knew I would be able to spot him.

Today, as the flock assembled for feeding, I noticed one of them sitting on my garage roof as the others stood. I watched them and even said outloud, I hope one of you has a limp. As I made my way over towards where I keep their feed, the pigeon that was sitting got up and sure enough it was my rehabbed pigeon!!

The flock took to the sky as I made my way towards the food.

I can not tell you how happy I am to see that he has returned to his family, and that he has enjoyed 8 days of freedom after all those months getting better-all alone in his cage.

Tomorrow I will have my camera out and try to get a photo of him with his flock for all of you to see.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Now that is a wonderful update.
I wish the little guy a happy and long life.
You did a great job with him.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is fantastic. What a great feeling to see him well and with the flock.You did a great job.

margaret


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey - that's absolutely awesome - I know the feeling and how it fills your heart with joy ! You did very well by your little friend ! You gave him a second chance at life and it's good to hear he's living the feral life he was born into ! Congrats & I am sending my best vibes out to him!!!


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks you guys.
I felt a little foolish with the pure happiness I felt when I saw him with his flock on Saturday. 

I did not spot him yesterday, but the flock was hanging out on the telephone wire when I fed and were waiting to come down until the red tail disappeared. (I have a pair that have lived around my ranch for the last 20 years).


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's an awesome story! You gotta love those happy endings!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Reminds me of how I felt when I released Benji. She went up to another pigeon, they beaked and sniffed each other, then both joined the others in the flock. I've been seeing Benji with the flock since. She seems to be doing well.

It's nerve-wracking to let your "friend" go it alone once again, but when you see them again with their friends, it just makes you smile.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi, I am so happy for you. I know how much it means to see your bird flying free again. Well done! Jayne


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Ditto, Well done!

Sometimes feeling foolish and feeling good fit so well together! I've felt the same way with some of my released re-habs, seeing them again days or weeks or months later after! (our *Mr. Fifty*, *Jimmy-Z*, and others!)

Larry


----------

